# Veterans Day 2021



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

Veterans Day is a U.S. legal holiday dedicated to American veterans of all wars.

In 1918, on the *11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month*, an armistice, or temporary cessation of hostilities, was declared between the Allied nations and Germany in World War I, then known as “the Great War.” 

Commemorated in many countries as Armistice Day the following year, November 11th became a federal holiday in the United States in 1938. 

In the aftermath of World War II and the Korean War, Armistice Day became known as Veterans Day.

*READ MORE: Veterans Day History and Stories *


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

Veterans find some *freebies here*:
https://usveteransmagazine.com/2021/10/veterans-day-freebies-and-discounts-for-2021/


----------



## charry (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

*Remembrance* Sunday is observed in the United Kingdom on Sunday, November 14, 2021. The holiday has its origins in Armistice Day, which was dedicated in Great Britain on Nov. 11, 1919


----------



## Jules (Nov 7, 2021)

It’s a stat holiday in some provinces. 

It‘s important to wear our poppy, like the ones above, purchased from a veterans group.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

*Happy Veterans Day!

*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Jace (Nov 11, 2021)

All GREAT posts!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't see any color here, The headstones look the same.
No black, no brown,no white skin tone, There's no one here to blame.
These solider's fought and died for you, Their color you can't see.

Your rights are still protected,
Here's the place to take a knee.


----------



## David777 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you veterans for your time, bravery, and sacrifice for this great country, the United States of America. I am forever grateful for the what you've done to maintain America's freedom.  Thank you for your service, sacrifice, your bravery, the example you set for us all.  A very happy 2021 Veterans Day!  

At age 21 years young USAF.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)

Both my Father and Brother served in the U.S. Army


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2021)

My dad in his WW2 uniform.


----------

